# Charging me with her babies!



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi I haven't been on the forums much the past while due to being on vacation, xmas rush on petsitting and life in general,,, but as things are not as hectic, I can enjoy posting and reading the forums again. Anyway, two of my girls just had babies 2 days apart. One had 6 babies and the other had a littr of 7 which is the first time for me. Usually I always have two moms at the same time just in case I have a large litter that I can take one or two from and put them with a smaller litter , so much for that happening with these moms. The one mom that just had them comes running out of her igloo huffing and running at my hand when I am changing the water etc. she is usually a very easy going hedgehog but has become aggressive with this litter. (her first litter was one baby) anyone have a hedgehog mom that was like that?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes, I've had that happen. They turn into physco mammas. With my girls it was all bluff but we have to be very careful when they act like that. I'm betting it's the stress of having such a big litter compared to her first. Hopefully she will settle down. You can give mom some goats or puppy milk to help with their milk production.


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes, I'd be stressed out to if I had a big amt of babies! I'll go get some goats milk, thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

Do you know how long the goats milk or puppy milk is ok to leave out? I am thinking maybe I should get the powder form. too..I haven't used it for ages for pets, except when I was hand rearing a short tailed opossum yrs ago.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes, get the powder. It's only good for a couple of hours from mixing. Also, don't mix up a bunch and put it in the fridge as it goes bad fast once mixed. Mix each feeding up as you need it.


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok will do, thanks Nancy!


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: Charging me with her babies!-update*

I bought the powdered puppy milk, and she took to it right away. All the babies are doing well, though one is a bit smaller than the rest of them. He is active and nursing so I think he will catch up to his siblings. I will keep an eye on him and if need be, will supliment him as well as mom. She loved the puppy milk and comes running out when I set the bowl in her cage.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

HaHa, yeah they seem to love the puppy milk, (goats milk too). It also works well for ill and those who have lost their appetite.


----------

